# Engine de greasing or steam cleaning in Northampton



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

Got a mk1 tt 225 that has an engine block covered in oil from top to toe , anyone able suggest someone locally who can come to my rescue


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Worth a try


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like it's my only hole to have a go myself


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

If you want to bring it up to Leicester I can wash it all off for £30, industrial steam cleaner, done plenty with excellent results.

Carl


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Contact Dooka he is from Northampton.


----------

